# Some advice please



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

HI guys my mate has asked me to have a go at detailing his 2006 fiesta st on the weekend. The only thing is he wants the white st stripes removed from the bottom of the doors whats the best way to do this Thanks for any help.
steve


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Stickers or that black plastic stuff ?


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

The stickers I presume.

I find a kettle of hot water heats up vinyl and makes it far easier to peel. Shouldn't give you too much trouble and shouldn't leave hardly any residue. Use some solvent to clean off if there is, give the area a polish and wax. Done.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

They are white stickers. Would a hair dryer work to softren up the glue?


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Yep, would do the job. Any way of heating them up a bit will loosen the glue and make the vinyl more pliable.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Once you get a start on it use like a credit card to lift it.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

top tip about the credit card


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

i find hair drier and credit card works best, use this combo to remove badges, ie vauxhall etc as have that foam sticky underneath, so the above combo should work a treat


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

How did it go?


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Quick update done my mates car started too remove the stickers with some hot water but found it hard going so i switched too the hair dryer and credit card which worked a treat. Thanks for all the advice cheers guys


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

It's amazing what a hairdryier will do.. I had to do some sticky foam the other day and it fell off when I got the dryer out!


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Who'd of thought it every detailing kit should have one:lol:


----------

